# Propress tips?



## themavinator

I have used the propress here and there but we are getting ready to do a bigger all viega job. Just seeing what has been you guys experience with viega and propress in general. Tips and tricks?


----------



## Flyout95

themavinator said:


> I have used the propress here and there but we are getting ready to do a bigger all viega job. Just seeing what has been you guys experience with viega and propress in general. Tips and tricks?



Well, what size? Are you building trapeze hangers? What type of tips are you looking for?


----------



## plungerboy

This is what I use as a guide. 


gap requirements between fittings 

1/2"~1" none-gap requirements 

1.25"~ 7/16" gap between fittings 

1.5"~ 5/8" gap between fittings 

2"~ 3/4" gap between fittings 

2.5"~4" 5/8" gap between fittings 

2.5"~4" can repress on different angle if leaks


----------



## Flyout95

Alright...

Only use a tubing cutter to make your cuts, if you must use a sawzall or bandsaw, file the outer edge of your pipe. 

Use scotch brite pads to clean the pipe, it polishes more than sands, so it leaves less grit on the pipe. 

Dry fit and mark the depth of EVERY fitting to ensure it stays home during the press.

After you press the fitting mark it, either a little electrical tape (I've had foremen have different guys use different colors. For "accountability") or marker or whatever... This helps you know what is pressed and you'll miss less joints. 

Zip ties and tie wire are your friends... Tie the pipe to the rack so it stays straight during the press. 

When you test for leaks, be mindful that some fittings will hold water pressure without leaking...

If I think of more I'll post them..


----------



## dhal22

Flyout, good stuff there.

David


----------



## plumbing ninja

If you use a battery loan tool make sure the batteries are fully charged and will hold a full charge. 
If your use the larger jaws make sure your familiar with releasing that pesky pin correctly. The sliding mechanism can break quite easily. (Novopress)


----------



## themavinator

Flyout95 said:


> Alright...
> 
> Only use a tubing cutter to make your cuts, if you must use a sawzall or bandsaw, file the outer edge of your pipe.
> 
> Use scotch brite pads to clean the pipe, it polishes more than sands, so it leaves less grit on the pipe.
> 
> Dry fit and mark the depth of EVERY fitting to ensure it stays home during the press.
> 
> After you press the fitting mark it, either a little electrical tape (I've had foremen have different guys use different colors. For "accountability") or marker or whatever... This helps you know what is pressed and you'll miss less joints.
> 
> Zip ties and tie wire are your friends... Tie the pipe to the rack so it stays straight during the press.
> 
> When you test for leaks, be mindful that some fittings will hold water pressure without leaking...
> 
> If I think of more I'll post them..



So your saying some fittings that accidently werent pressed will still hold water?
Thanks so much for the tips. Keep em comin!


----------



## Rando

If you do forget a fitting and it blows apart on test make sure there's an o-ring in it before you re press it. Learned that the hard way. :laughing:
I agree with Flyout on cleaning the pipe. The rep's from the different manufactures say you don't need to but it says right in all the literature they give out that it needs to be clean. I have my guys file the outside on 2" and bigger just like a sweat joint. 3" and 4" can be extremely hard to fit up if you don't get rid of the ridge.


----------



## wyrickmech

Always clean and 2 in up chamfer the edge so it will not cut the rubber. 4 in can be a tight fit without the added aggravation of the end of your pipe fighting with a o- ring.


----------



## supakingDFW

^^^^^All excellent advise...Viega is really the only Pro-Press system I use. If I'm doing a big job I like to keep my sweet Ridgid cordless and an electric one on hand as well, just in case your batteries crap out...


----------



## gear junkie

themavinator said:


> So your saying some fittings that accidently werent pressed will still hold water?
> Thanks so much for the tips. Keep em comin!


That's why fitting manufactors have designed defects for the fittings to leak if unpressed. Viega has a notch in the fitting and nibco has ribbed o ring.


----------



## pianoplumber

pro press is good stuff up to 2". bigger than that, you have to use some other brand and different adapter jaws. I've done a lot of 2-1/2, 3, and 4" press. Viega is quick, easy, and you can get the jaws and gun in tight spaces. However, Viega will smash up crooked every time. No matter what you do, your pipes will go crooked as you smash Viega. I've hadn't had problems with leaks with Viega. For a mechanical room, where pipes are exposed, and I have room, I prefer Nibco. They are a solid, true joint before and after crimping. You need a lot of room for the crimping chain and gun for Nibco fittings, but they look nicer when you're done. You have to be much more careful prepping your pipe with Nibco, though, I've had plenty of O-rings split or push through.


----------



## themavinator

I actually just found out that this job is not copper as i thought. Its viega pex press which i have never done.


----------



## plungerboy

Any mega press tips.


----------



## wyrickmech

plungerboy said:


> Any mega press tips.


on nibcos system make sure the chain bolt is all the way engaged. Also make sure the collar is in the correct position.


----------



## kinzel27772

If doing a long run of pipe, alternate crimping the couplings at different angles (above, below, and both sides) because when you crimp the fitting it pulls the pipe one way or the other. If you keep crimping the fittings on the same side it will make the long run curved.


----------



## NyNick

Propress is annoying. The only good thing is being able to cut it with a PVC cutter. I work with a guy that tells me to press everything I could before installing it into position. What ends up happening is that one guy holds the length of pipe with fittings to be pressed and the other guy goes in to press it. This annoys the sh*t out of me since the pipe holder contorts the pipe and holds it in an awkward position to steady it and the propress holder has to maneuver the jaws onto the fitting which is equally annoying. So you and your partner end up doing this weird dance. In my opinion it's easier to connect everything in position then press. The only time I would prefab joints is when there is a tight spot that I cant get the propress jaws into.


----------



## Rando

NyNick said:


> Propress is annoying. The only good thing is being able to cut it with a PVC cutter. I work with a guy that tells me to press everything I could before installing it into position. What ends up happening is that one guy holds the length of pipe with fittings to be pressed and the other guy goes in to press it. This annoys the sh*t out of me since the pipe holder contorts the pipe and holds it in an awkward position to steady it and the propress holder has to maneuver the jaws onto the fitting which is equally annoying. So you and your partner end up doing this weird dance. In my opinion it's easier to connect everything in position then press. The only time I would prefab joints is when there is a tight spot that I cant get the propress jaws into.


Wutchyoutalkinbout Willis? Aquatherm?


----------



## Ncplumber84

I need a set of your PVC cutters mine won't cut copper :sly:


----------



## NyNick

The original poster just said the job's in plastic not copper...


----------



## fishhb

we use a lot of propress over 3" it pulls all over i try to press on the top of the pipe if there is room so it looks strait from the ground a pain in the ass


----------



## Cajunhiker

Fly, or anyone else who knows -

Should the O-rings be lubed?

Also, should the jaws on a Rigid propress be re-calibrated/re-adjusted every so often? The 1" and 1 1/4" jaws on a well used company propress I'm about to use have some play in them.

And lastly, I gather its best to press at different angles on long runs of copper sitting in pipe hangers overhead to keep the pipe straight?

Your responses are appreciated.


----------



## Flyout95

Cajunhiker said:


> Fly, or anyone else who knows -
> 
> Should the O-rings be lubed?
> 
> Also, should the jaws on a Rigid propress be re-calibrated/re-adjusted every so often? The 1" and 1 1/4" jaws on a well used company propress I'm about to use have some play in them.
> 
> And lastly, I gather its best to press at different angles on long runs of copper sitting in pipe hangers overhead to keep the pipe straight?
> 
> Your responses are appreciated.


Actual propress fittings don't need lube. 

The jaws should just need a good cleaning, don't use anything that will remove the metal of the jaws like a file, but a stiff bristle brush and some elbow grease in that press channel is enough. the actual gun needs calibration every 10,000 cycles. It will beep and flash when it's time. If when you test you have leaks, throw a towel around the fitting and re press, the towels compresses the fitting just a bit more.

Yes. Also if you have a partner he should be hanging on the free end of that pipe so it won't kick as much.


----------



## dhal22

The towel is a great idea.

David


----------



## Cajunhiker

Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## plumbing ninja

If the tool needs servicing take it to an authorised dealer. Depending on the press tool brand and model some have sensors that tell them someone has had it apart. The diagnostics will tell them how many press and which sizes they have used. The smart units can be a PITA cos they are more prone to defaulting


----------



## themavinator

More good tips. Thanks fly.


----------



## pianoplumber

Press fittings are typically pre-lubed. 
When running long runs, I look down the pipe like it was lumber. A twenty foot length of pipe will have a crown to it ( I don't know from where and I don't care), put the crown up, so when it sags from the weight of water, it will still look straight.


----------



## kinzel27772

When you press a fitting on smaller copper you can bend it a little bit to try and straighten it out. Just don't get too carried away with it.


----------



## kinzel27772

Kind of off topic, but has anyone used the cast iron snapper attachment for the pro-press gun? I used it one time in one of my classes, it's pretty sweet. Now I just need to talk my contractor into buying one....


----------



## Cajunhiker

pianoplumber said:


> Press fittings are typically pre-lubed. When running long runs, I look down the pipe like it was lumber. A twenty foot length of pipe will have a crown to it ( I don't know from where and I don't care), put the crown up, so when it sags from the weight of water, it will still look straight.


You don't know how bad I wish I had known this yesterday morning. Re-doing 80 ft of 1" pipe overhead for this very reason.


----------

